# Hair straighteners and what not...



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I was researching some of my girlfriends hair "tools" and in a couple of them the plates are tourmaline ceramic, is this okay to be used in the same room as the bird? Another she has is the youwave by conair which just says ceramic, should she use this in a different room just to be safe?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would suggest a different room, although my understanding is that ceramic is unlikely to have a teflon coating. Still, depending on what hair products she uses, some of that is going to steam off and get into the air. I have a Chi which has never caused any problems for my birds, but I do use it in a separate room.


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a cloud9 one, which I don't use that often anyway but when I do I do it in another room.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Good to know, they've been used on the same room for about 4-5 months now with seemingly no adverse effects on buddy, but playing it safe never hurt


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Like I said, it's probably not unsafe, but I would try to avoid exposing them to anything that heats up that much. You also never know when a safe item could break or malfunction in a way that then could be harmful.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If it is ceramic, I'd not worry too much, however I would be concerned about any hair gels or sprays that are used before the irons are used.


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I got hwr doing in the bathroom now, better safe than sorry


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm always more concerned about the heat and what if my birds fly around and land on it. So i've always used in another room for that reason...never even crossed my mind about a smell or toxin...


----------



## Chirpington (Feb 17, 2012)

I think some straighteners have 'secret ingredients' I know the cloud9 does and they tout that as why it works better so that's always a concern for me of some unknown hidden smell. And yep massive safety issue on the heat and the birds getting burned from touching it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have ghd ones that are kept in my bedroom and i use them first thing in morning


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

When I was looking up mine I read somewhere that they "may" contain teflon. So now I just use it in a separate room and keep the bird away from there for a while.


----------

